# OK who needs a good snow blower



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I just seen this on ebay looks like it will get the job done. What do you thinkmg: 
Jody

snow blower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats awesome.. the guy definetly had too much time on his hands... 
Is that a giant light on top? i woonder what the compressor is for?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Thats awesome.. the guy definetly had too much time on his hands...
> Is that a giant light on top? i woonder what the compressor is for? *


I guess the compressor for the lift and then the inpact gun to take the tires off 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

You never know when you're out plowing and suddenly you want to jack the truck up and swap tires...

I think he must have always wanted work in a nascar pit crew...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This truck has been on ebay for a long time (many months). he never gets his reserve and takes it off for a couple of weeks and then relists it. It would really be useful only to a small municipality or airport. The truck is so over built, and equipped for anything far beyond John Q. Homeowner will ever need, that he is having a tough time selling it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's almost as nice as the 46" blower on my Craftsman. :lmao:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thats a chev truck for ya


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I just seen this on ebay looks like it will get the job done. What do you thinkmg:
> Jody
> 
> snow blower *


Jody, it may be a little late in the season for a snow blowing but I bet that puppy would make one hell of a mean manurer spreader.   :cowboy: :idea: :clown: :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

He has that snowblowing truck listed twice! The second time with a $27,000 starting bid.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11762&item=3801174406


----------

